# any advice?



## leakygassufferer (May 25, 2016)

hi all

it's two months now i am suffering from leaky gas,fecal body odour which continues throughout the day.it's not necessarily fecal maybe mild sewage like smell but unpleasant anyway.it happens when i am at university and not at home.it seems to worsen after bowel movements and when i have not eaten a proper meal and when i am stressed out.i tried the low fodmap diet which didn't help and made it worse.just to add i have never woken up to a stuffy room.i think it's very much stress induced but i can't help being stressful.i have tried many things and not seen a result so an advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

'It is very much stressed induced, but I can help being stressed'?

My advice is therapy, if you realise you have stress/anxiety which correlates with your ibs symptoms you can dramatically decrease your issue.
Yes you may still have it now and then, but its a start to decrease the frequency of it occurring. Therapy allows your to take control of your emotions and better understand them. Please read my information here, I had the same similar stress induced LG and until your overcome the psychological side can you improve or even eliminate the ibs.

It may also be worthwhile taking loperamide if you are having more than 1 b/m per day. This will decrease the amplification of the problem after your b/ms.

Good luck.



leakygassufferer said:


> hi all
> 
> it's two months now i am suffering from leaky gas,fecal body odour which continues throughout the day.it's not necessarily fecal maybe mild sewage like smell but unpleasant anyway.it happens when i am at university and not at home.it seems to worsen after bowel movements and when i have not eaten a proper meal and when i am stressed out.i tried the low fodmap diet which didn't help and made it worse.just to add i have never woken up to a stuffy room.i think it's very much stress induced but i can't help being stressful.i have tried many things and not seen a result so an advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## leakygassufferer (May 25, 2016)

mylifeisover thank you very much for the answer.i started keeping a diary of what i eat today and i think i am going to see a psychologist as soon as possible.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

leakygassufferer said:


> mylifeisover thank you very much for the answer.i started keeping a diary of what i eat today and i think i am going to see a psychologist as soon as possible.


Remember, you do likely have a physical predisposition you need to focus on after your mental state is normalised; therapy will allow you to limit the amplification of your symptoms which anxiety causes which is a great start. Everyone gets nervous, yet we all show it in different ways depending on our bodily predispositions.


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

Take Medasepam for a month or two. This will help u relax. Also try Buscopan (2X1), Glucomannan and Panax Ginseng may help you too. Good luck!


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

I wouldn't suggest medication as suggested, for me it worsened my ibs. Only take it as a last option or in extreme situations.

Therapy is a much more healthy alternative and one which if followed correctly will last a lifetime.


----------



## leakygassufferer (May 25, 2016)

hi again

i was wondering does anybody here get the leaky gas in a special place?like i can go shopping i can visit my relatives house etc and there is no sniffling but when i am at university it suddenly starts.it's so confusing any help would be appreciated


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

leakygassufferer said:


> hi again
> i was wondering does anybody here get the leaky gas in a special place?like i can go shopping i can visit my relatives house etc and there is no sniffling but when i am at university it suddenly starts.it's so confusing any help would be appreciated


Anxiety induced clearly.


----------

